
Getting started with Play Framework - fogus
http://www.baptiste-wicht.com/2010/07/getting-started-play-framework/
======
TheSmoke
Nice article. I did write about the Play Framework once in my blog. Some good
things to consider for Play:

\- No maven, no deal with anything heavy - Play uses Python!

\- Fun and joyful.

\- No configuration to begin with.

\- Routing is easy.

\- Influenced by Django, Rails and Grails.

\- Testing is easy and great.

And the most amazing thing for me on Play is, the Scala support is growing
more and more so we will be able to use Play with Scala instead of some
nonsense Scala web frameworks.

